# Timing Cover Alternator Threads Busted (rear cover)



## frumiami (Jan 22, 2018)

Not sure why or how this happened, but the thread holes for the alternator mount on the rear timing cover that mounts to the side of the engine has broken off. This is my mom's car and she towed it to my house to work on it for her like I normally do, but this is looking impossible. Jobs I have done in past on various vehicles: CV axles, valve cover, AC compressor, lower control arms, brakes, power steering line, etc. (Software guy by trade). However, I'm not sure where to go with this crap. 

Basically the alternator is flopping around because the mounting hole on the timing cover snapped off. This appears to be aluminum, and a major problem. I don't do rig jobs, but I can't even fathom a decent rig on this. We've contemplated having a welder come by but it's in such an awkward place, and the weld would have to be perfect, if even possible. 

See link below for image where I circled the threads that broke off, along with actual part numbers for this part of the engine from Nissan's website.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/2UurzdsISD8Lb22Z2

Please, any advice on this is much appreciated. Her vehicle has been in my garage for days and she's really stressing about her transportation to work and whatnot.

-Shawn


----------

